# Application de themes sur ipod vidéo...



## bazil (10 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour a tous,

Ayant récemment fait l'acquisition d'un ipod touch, je me suis laisser séduire par l'idée de bidouiller mon ancien ipod vidéo...
Après quelques recherches sur le net, j'ai opté pour intégrer rockbox a mon ipod vidéo...
Tout c'est bien passé, les applis marchent, j'ai réussi a mettre ma musique et tout ce dont j'avais besoin....
je me suis ensuite attaché a appliquer des themes, le theme initial est un peu trop simple en effet, au premier abord, tout semble correct, les icones, les polices et le fond d'écran sont au rendez vous, cependant tous les themes que j'ai pu mettre ne s'applique pas lorsque je lance la lecture de morceaux de musiques...
J'entend par la que l'interface de lecture musicale (j'espere etre assez clair) que le theme devrait appliquer n'est pas présente, il y a juste les informations sur le morceaux ainsi qu'une bar de volume blanche qui s'affiche...
Pourtant avec le theme initial, cela fonctionnait....
je rencontre le meme problemes pour TOUS les themes....

J'ai la version r17991-080708 de rockbox, depuis le 10 juillet de cette année.

Si vous connaissez une solution a ce probleme, cela m'arrangerais vraiment
Cordialement


----------



## Macuserman (10 Juillet 2008)

La solution reste pour moi ZiPhone...

Via l'application Installer, tu peux non seulement affranchir des thèmes, mais des thèmes musicaux aussi...
J'en ai fait l'expérience pendant 2 mois...

Maintenant, tu mets les illustrations albums depuis iTunes et c'est vraiment sympa !


----------



## Gwen (10 Juillet 2008)

On parle d'un iPod vidéo et non d'un iPod touch ou d'un iPhone. ZiPhone n'est pas prévu pour ce genre d'iPod.


----------



## Macuserman (11 Juillet 2008)

gwen a dit:


> On parle d'un iPod vidéo et non d'un iPod touch ou d'un iPhone. ZiPhone n'est pas prévu pour ce genre d'iPod.




Relis le post original...

C'est un Touch...


----------



## Gwen (11 Juillet 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Relis le post original...
> 
> C'est un Touch...



Non non, c'est bien d'un iPod vidéo dont il est question pour la bidouille 



bazil a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Ayant récemment fait l'acquisition d'un ipod touch, je me suis laisser séduire par l'idée de *bidouiller mon ancien ipod vidéo.*..
> Après quelques recherches sur le net, j'ai opté pour *intégrer rockbox a mon ipod vidéo...*


----------



## bazil (11 Juillet 2008)

Effectivement il s'agit bien d'un ipod vidéo, désolé de ne pas avoir été clair, la customisation de l'ipod vidéo est d'ailleurs bien plus complexe avec rockbox que celle du ipod touch avec summerboard...
J'ai une fois de plus tenté d'appliquer un thème... même problème tous semble fonctionner : icones fond d'écran polices.... reste le  de probleme pour la fenetre du lecteur de musique...


----------



## Gwen (11 Juillet 2008)

Pour ma part, autant j'ai configuré mon iPhone selon mes envies, autant je n'ai jamais tenté la manipulation sur un iPod vidéo. Cela m'a toujours semblé plus périlleux.


----------



## Macuserman (11 Juillet 2008)

Autant pour moi ! 

Alors...je ne sais pas.


----------

